# مساعده optical fiber sensor



## manoria (6 ديسمبر 2009)

:67:لو سمحتم اريد مساعده 
معلومات عن optical fiber sensor شرح مختصر 
بمعنى : ما هو وما الذي يدخله وما يخرج منه ، وانواعه 


ارجو المساعده


----------



## coco2015 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم هاذا رابط فى موسوعة ويكبيديا 

وبه شرح مفصل ارجو ان يفيدك 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_fiber_sensor


----------



## manoria (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الربط ولكن لا أريد هكذا اريد فقط شرح مختصر وأوضح على هذا الموضوع


----------



## coco2015 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اوك ساحاول قدرالامكان ان ابحث لكى


----------



## coco2015 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اوك ساحاول قدرالامكان ان ابحث لكى


----------



## coco2015 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

انا حاولت ترجمة النص لكى وارجو ان يكون هذا هو المطلوب والنص بالانجليزى فى نفس الرابط 

جهاز استشعار الألياف البصرية هي الاستشعار التي تستخدم الألياف الضوئية إما عنصر الاستشعار ( "أجهزة الاستشعار الجوهرية") ، أو كوسيلة لاعادة ارسال الاشارات من جهاز استشعار عن بعد إلى أن عملية الالكترونيات الاشارات ( "أجهزة الاستشعار خارجي"). ألياف لها استخدامات عديدة في مجال الاستشعار عن بعد. بالاعتماد على التطبيق ، يمكن استخدام الألياف يكون بسبب صغر حجمها ، أو من حقيقة أنه لا يوجد هناك حاجة إلى الطاقة الكهربائية في مكان بعيد ، أو بسبب العديد من أجهزة استشعار يمكن المضاعفة على طول الألياف باستخدام أطوال موجية مختلفة من الضوء لكل الاستشعار ، أو عن طريق الاستشعار عن التأخير في الوقت الذي يمر الضوء على طول الالياف من خلال كل جهاز استشعار. ويمكن أن يحدد الوقت تأخير باستخدام جهاز مثل هذا الوقت الضوئية reflectometer المجال.


مجسات الذاتية


الألياف البصرية ويمكن استخدام مجسات لقياس الضغط والحرارة والضغط وكميات أخرى من خلال تعديل على الالياف بحيث الكمية التي يمكن قياسها ينظم كثافة ، المرحلة ، والاستقطاب ، والطول الموجي أو وقت عبور الضوء في الألياف. وأجهزة الاستشعار التي تختلف شدة الضوء هي أبسط ، لأن مجرد مصدر بسيط للكشف عن ومطلوبة. وهناك ميزة مفيدة بشكل خاص للاستشعار الألياف البصرية جوهري هو أنها يمكن ، إذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك ، وزعت الاستشعار عن توفير أكثر من مسافات تصل إلى متر واحد. درجة الحرارة يمكن أن تقاس باستخدام الألياف التي الخسارة زائل أن يختلف مع درجة الحرارة. الفولتية الكهربائية يمكن أن تشعر به التأثيرات البصرية غير الخطية في خصيصا الألياف مخدر ، والتي تعدل في ضوء الاستقطاب بوصفها وظيفة من الجهد أو الحقل الكهربائي. أجهزة استشعار لقياس زاوية يمكن أن تستند إلى أثر Sagnac. الألياف الضوئية التي تستخدم لرصد الزلازل ومائية والتطبيقات السونار. نظم مائية مع أكثر من مائة وأجهزة الاستشعار في كابلات الالياف


مثال اخر :

يمكن الحصول على الالياف البصرية ac / dc الجهد الاستشعار في المتوسطة والثانوية مدى الجهد (100-2000 الخامس) يتم إنشاؤها بواسطة حمل كميات يمكن قياسها من كير غير خطية في وضع واحد من خلال تعريض الألياف الضوئية بطول محسوبة من الالياف لمجال كهربائي خارجي. [5] وتقنيات القياس يستند الكشف polarimetric ودقة عالية ويتحقق في بيئة معادية الصناعية. تردد عال (5 ميغاهرتز - 1 غيغاهيرتز) الحقول الكهرومغناطيسية يمكن اكتشاف ذلك من الآثار الناجمة عن خطية من الألياف مع هيكل مناسب. والألياف المستخدمة مصممة بحيث فاراداي والآثار كير) مرحلة تغيير كبير تسبب في وجود مجال خارجي. [6] وتصميم جهاز استشعار مناسبة ، يمكن استخدام هذا النوع من الألياف يكون لقياس الكميات الكهربائية والمغناطيسية ومختلف الداخلية يمكن للمعلمات للمواد الالياف. الطاقة الكهربائية يمكن قياسها في الألياف باستخدام منظم أمبير الألياف السائبة استشعار مقرونا التجهيز المناسب الإشارة في مخطط polarimetric الكشف. السابقين



*Extrinsic sensors*

مجسات عرضي

خارجي استشعار الألياف البصرية استخدام كابل الألياف الضوئية ، وهو عادة المتعدد واحد ، أن يحيل ضوء التضمين إما من غير استشعار الألياف الضوئية ، أو جهاز استشعار إلكترونية متصلة على الارسال البصري. ومن الفوائد الرئيسية لأجهزة استشعار خارجي هو قدرتها على الوصول إلى الأماكن التي هي على خلاف ذلك لا يمكن الوصول إليها. ومثال ذلك هو قياس درجة الحرارة داخل محركات الطائرات النفاثة باستخدام الألياف أن أحيل إلى الإشعاع المضرام الإشعاع تقع خارج المحرك. ويمكن استشعار خارجي يمكن أن تستخدم أيضا في نفس الطريقة لقياس درجة الحرارة الداخلية للمحولات الكهربائية ، حيث الحقول الكهرومغناطيسية المتطرفة الحالية تجعل من المستحيل تقنيات القياس الأخرى. الالياف البصرية وأجهزة الاستشعار عرضي توفير الحماية للإشارات ممتازة قياس الضوضاء لمكافحة الفساد. للأسف ، كثير من أجهزة الاستشعار التقليدية تنتج الانتاج الكهربائية التي يجب تحويلها إلى إشارة ضوئية للاستخدام مع الألياف. على سبيل المثال ، في حالة وجود مقاومة البلاتين الحرارة ،


اذا لم يكن هو اخبرينى


----------



## manoria (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ولكن ليس هذا ما اريد 
اريد بالضبط ماذا يدخل عليه وماذا يخرج منه وانواعه 

اذا ممكن شكرا لك


----------



## coco2015 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ده ملف ورد بصفة مبدئية


----------



## coco2015 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

وده رابط فيه ملفات كتيرة عن الموضوع جربى تحملى واحد وهتلاقى الا انتى عايزه عن كل الموضوع 
http://pdfdatabase.com/download_file_i.php?file=8689914&desc=Optical+Fibre+Sensors+.doc


----------



## angel2009 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هذه المادة درستها في الكلية وبحكم عملي ابتعدت عنها ولكن هناك بعض المعلومات العالقة بذهني الالياف الضوئية هي احد انواع الكيبلات التي تستخدم لنقل الاشارت الضوئية حيث تعاني الاشارة خلال انتقالها من عدة انكسارت الى ان تصل الى المكان الذي يراد ايصالها اليها وطبعا تخضع هذه الاشارة خلال انتقالها لقوانين معينة حيث تنعكس بزوايا يتم قياسها ويفضل استخدام هذه الالياف في نقل الاشارة لانها تنقل الاشارة دون ان يحصل بها توهين او تشويه ولكنها باهضة الثمن


----------



## manoria (8 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you to help me


----------



## manoria (9 ديسمبر 2009)

عفوا بس اخي ازا ممكن
بالنسبه ل detecting sensor هو عمله انه بيكشف (يجس) عن كمية الضوء المنعكسه عن السطح 
والا لها مفهوم تاني

ازا ممكن تساعدني بس توضيح لها (من المستند الذي بعثته انت)


----------



## Multisim9 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الردود ... ولكن إذا كان في أي ملفات (باللغة العربية) متعلقة بالألياف الضوئية .. الرجاء تحميلها هنا والإشارة إليها بموضوع جديد في موسوعة هندسة الاتصالات ... وشكراً لكم ...


----------

